# I cant access to internet in OSPF routing with BIRD



## mahdifox (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello
I have a scenario on my network that you can see in the photo.
I have two hardware with freebsd11.1 (R1 ^ R2) that enable OSPF routing with bird 1.6.3
The PC1 and PC2 are easily connected and the whole routing is established.
But the first hardware (R1) has access to the Internet.
How can I send Internet traffic related (0.0.0.0/0) to the PC1 and PC2 to the Internet (192.168.0.1)?
the FW hardware is in NAT mode.
when i ping 8.8.8.8 in pc2 i received this message: reply from 172.18.0.1 destination host unreachable
when i trace 8.8.8.8 in pc2 i receivedonly : 172.18.0.1

You can also see the bird.conf in both :






#############bird.conf in R1:

```
protocol kernel {
        learn;
        scan time 20;
        import all;
        export all;
}

protocol device {
        scan time 10;
}

router id 1;

protocol ospf MyOSPF {
        rfc1583compat yes;
        instance id 0;
        stub router no;
        area 0 {   
                networks {
                        172.17.0.0/24;
                };           
                interface "eth2" {
                        hello 10;
                        retransmit 5;
                        cost 10;
                        priority 1;
                        type broadcast;
                        dead 40;
                        wait 40;
                        authentication none;
                };
        };
       
        area 1 {   
                networks {
                        172.19.0.0/24;
                };   
                       
                interface "eth3" {
                        hello 10;
                        retransmit 5;
                        cost 10;
                        priority 1;
                        type broadcast;
                        dead 40;
                        wait 40;
                        authentication none;
                };
        };
}
#####################
```
#############bird.conf in R2:

```
protocol kernel {
        learn;
        scan time 20;
        import all;
        export all;
}

protocol device {
        scan time 10;
}

router id 1;

protocol ospf MyOSPF {
        rfc1583compat yes;
        instance id 0;
        stub router no;       
        area 0 {   
                networks {
                        172.17.0.0/24;
                };   
                       
                interface "eth2" {
                        hello 10;
                        retransmit 5;
                        cost 10;
                        priority 1;
                        type broadcast;
                        dead 40;
                        wait 40;
                        authentication none;
                };
        };
        area 1 {   
                networks {
                        172.19.0.0/24;
                };       
                interface "eth3" {
                        hello 10;
                        retransmit 5;
                        cost 10;
                        priority 1;
                        type broadcast;
                        dead 40;
                        wait 40;
                        authentication none;
                };
        };
}

#################################
```


----------



## mahdifox (Apr 27, 2020)

########### ospf state in R1:




########### ospf state in R2:


----------

